# territorial Of his cage



## Loreke (Aug 9, 2021)

hello i have a 1 year old cockatiel who is becoming more and more territorial on his cage. he doesn't want to get out. I give him enough time. If I want to take him out myself, he acts ugly and dares to attack. what can i do to fix this? he is also in the same cage with another male. The troubble cockatiel is tame but I still have the feeling that this is becoming less and less. I really like him so tips are welcome.


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

That could be your problem right there. Having him in the same cage with another male. These two obviously haven't bonded even though there cage mates and it's causing issues. If you have the room, you might try giving the problem bird his own cage and see how it goes from there. Is he ugly or mean to the other bird?


----------



## Loreke (Aug 9, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> That could be your problem right there. Having him in the same cage with another male. These two obviously haven't bonded even though there cage mates and it's causing issues. If you have the room, you might try giving the problem bird his own cage and see how it goes from there. Is he ugly or mean to the other bird?





Robert Seale said:


> That could be your problem right there. Having him in the same cage with another male. These two obviously haven't bonded even though there cage mates and it's causing issues. If you have the room, you might try giving the problem bird his own cage and see how it goes from there. Is he ugly or mean to the other bird?


that's the weird thing.
they are usually nice to each other


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Sounds kinda like humans doesn't it? Most times there nice to each other then something happens to upset the other.


----------



## Loreke (Aug 9, 2021)

Yes indeed 😅


----------

